# Điều chỉnh chế độ dinh dưỡng cho trẻ bị táo bón



## kim ngân (26/9/19)

Thường các bé bị táo bón là do nhiều nguyên nhân gây ra khiến cho bé bị táo bón, một trong những lý do là bé ăn không đủ chất sơ, uống không đủ lượng nước cần thiết. Không chỉ vậy, bé bị táo bón cũng có thể do sữa công thức quá nóng làm cho trẻ khó đi ngoài. Để cho bé không còn khó chịu khi đi ngoài các mẹ cần để ý đến bé, và thay đổi sữa hay thức ăn cho bé sao cho phù hợp. Dưới đây sẽ là những cách giúp mẹ cải thiện tình trạng táo bón cho trẻ một cách hợp lý và hiệu quả.

*Táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh là gì?*
Táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh là do hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ chưa phát triển hoàn thiện, nên bé sẽ gặp các rối loạn tiêu hóa trong đó táo bón là một bệnh khá phổ biến. Táo bón có thể ảnh hưởng nhiều đến sức khỏe của bé, khiến bé biếng ăn, còi cọc, chậm lớn, suy dinh dưỡng... vì vậy mẹ cần chú ý quan sát các dấu hiệu trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón sau đây.

*Dấu hiệu khi trẻ bị táo bón*

*Khi trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón thường có dấu hiệu sau*:

Không đại tiện hơn 3 hay 4 lần ngày
Chán ăn, hơi chướng bụng
Khó ngủ
Hay khó chịu đi kèm với tiếng khóc ré chói tai, và xì hơi nặng mùi.
Nếu bé có những dấu hiệu trên, mẹ có thể tham khảo những cách trị táo bón sau đây để giúp bé tránh khỏi táo bón.





​
*Cách thay đổi làm giảm triệu chứng táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh*
Mẹ nên để ý khẩu phần ăn theo chế độ hợp lý ăn nhiều chất xơ và uống nước trái cây để giúp bé không bị bón, mẹ cũng cần kiểm tra lượng sữa bé bú có đủ không vì nếu không đủ lượng sữa cần bé cũng có khả năng bị táo bón. Mẹ cần massage bụng cho bé theo hình xoắn ốc giúp cho bé thoải mái. Ngoài ra mẹ cho bé ngâm nước ấm cũng giúp cho bé cảm thấy dễ chịu, nhưng với biện pháp này chỉ dành cho bé từ 1 tháng tuổi trở lên.
Trường hợp bé bú sữa công thức, mẹ nên chọn loại sữa cho trẻ bị táo bón vì có nhiều chất xơ để cải thiện tình trạng táo bón ở bé. Còn với các bé ăn dặm mẹ cần bổ sung thêm chất sơ như rau củ, trái cây, sữa chua, và tập cho trẻ uống nước. Tập cho bé có thói quen đi đại tiện theo buổi ví dụ: buổi sáng, buổi trưa, có thể là buổi tuổi, tránh để bé nhịn đi đại tiện.

*Thực đơn cho trẻ bị táo bón từ 2-3 tuổi*
Cần bổ sung dưỡng chất dinh dưỡng cho trẻ theo từng bữa để giúp trẻ khỏe hơn và tránh bị táo bón.

*Thực đơn sáng: *Mẹ có thể chọn một trong những món cho bé như bánh mỳ, sữa khoản 200ml hay phở bò (1 bát cơm) thêm 1 miếng đu đủ nhỏ (khoảng 200g) hoặc cháo gà/thịt heo (1 bát cơm), một quả quýt ngọt/chuối...
*Thực đơn bữa trưa:* đây là bữa ăn cần nhiều chất dinh dưỡng, nên cho trẻ ăn cơm nát, bánh bao, thịt băm, rau cải, gan động vật đậu phụ, canh rau... lượng thứ ăn cả ngày của trẻ. Các mẹ có thể cho trẻ uống những loại sữa bò, sữa đậu nành pha loãng.
*Thực đơn bữa tối*: mẹ nên cho trẻ ăn hơi nhạt, ví dụ như cơm nát, mì sợi, bánh nhân rau, rau cải, súp... các chất dinh dưỡng trong bữa tối chiếm khoảng 30% tổng số lượng thức ăn cả ngày. Đồng thời cũng phải chú ý không nên cho trẻ ăn quá no sẽ ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ của trẻ. Ở gian đoạn từ 3 tuổi trẻ đã biết ăn theo bữa như người lớn và có thể tự đưa ra yêu cầu về món ăn, bạn nên chuẩn bị thức ăn thêm cho bé nhiều hơn.


----------

